# Those 1911 Mods are Getting out of Hand



## mroland40330 (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Just about as far as I go on 1911 mods.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

SSGN_Doc said:


> View attachment 20414
> 
> 
> Just about as far as I go on 1911 mods.


I love the Pachmayr grips on the S.A. Might have to dress mine up a tad.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Goldwing said:


> I love the Pachmayr grips on the S.A. Might have to dress mine up a tad.


Pretty much went with most of the modifications from the old USMC MEU(SOC) 1911s. (Just no ambi safety.) Nothing fancy, just a few practical upgrades.


----------



## Longcarbine (Aug 30, 2017)

Dont think I can ever un-see that. lol


----------

